# Introduction: Project S7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just in case you don’t recognize the name Nick Salvatore, here’s a quick reminder. Nick is a regular contributor to the Speed:Sport:Life blog and was the owner and author of our own Project S5 Glut series. Having run its course, Nick has traded that orange S5 for a new car – a Glacier White Audi S7. Maybe you shouldn’t be surprised then when you learn that this new S7 will also be the subject of a series here on Fourtitude. With that let me introduce to you both Nick Salvatore and our new Project S7.

Here's a link to the intro story: 
http://fourtitude.com/features/project_cars_and_builds/project-s7/project-s7-introduction/


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

George and Fourtitude...thank you for the introduction! 


Greetings everyone. My name is Nick Salvatore and I am the owner of the Fourtitude Project S7. I am 32, live in Houston TX. I am not new to the Audi scene, the S7 being my 9th new Audi in 11 years. Most recently I owned another Fourtitude Project car, the now infamous Glut Orange S5. 

I have been around the Audi scene and for the past 10 years have amassed nearly 50000 posts across various Audi forums. In addition I work in Social Media as the Coordinator for Speed:Sport:Life where we cover auto industry news, motorsport and many other areas of automotive interest - its how I came to know George in fact. Despite all the interests, cars are my passion project, I have a 9-5 like just about everyone else as a Director of Sales for a Technology company in California. 

We have a LOT in store for this S7....one of the most differcult parts of letting go of my S5 was the need to fill the void it left and to be candid, I felt like I had a certain expectation to take it to the "next level." That is what we are aiming to do here. 

So please, join me on this journey. Feel free to ask questions, I will respond in kind and am glad to give my feed back on the who, what, when where, why and how of this Audi and my past Audi's. You can follow me and please feel free to add me....you might even get a sneak peak at the project as it involves before the formal articles have posted!

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/nick.salvatore.79/
Twitter: www.twitter.com/speedsportlife 
Instagram: NSalvatore810
Flickr: www.flickr.com/nicksalvatore


----------



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds great, Chef.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Here are a few more photos for you guys....keep an eye on this thread, subscribe to it, track it...Ill add some periodic photos here as the car comes along between articles...I don't wanna let to many cats out of the bag, expect some macro style teasers....  

Hardwired the Valentine 1 radar detector... 

 
V1 by TheChef810, on Flickr 

...made some VAGCOM changes mostly around exterior lighting and a few other preferred tweaks... 

 
VAGCOM by TheChef810, on Flickr 

...finally a quick nose shot in the garage today post Sunday wash. 

 
S7Front by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

One more from this evening. Have a good week everyone. 

 
Garage1 by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

NSalvatore said:


> Here are a few more photos for you guys....keep an eye on this thread, subscribe to it, track it...Ill add some periodic photos here as the car comes along between articles...I don't wanna let to many cats out of the bag, expect some macro style teasers....
> 
> Hardwired the Valentine 1 radar detector...


 Hey Nick, I'm not sure we discussed doing an installment on the V1, but I think that'd be pretty cool if you have time. We could work the VAG-COM stuff into that as well if we do it. I leave for Le Mans Saturday so it'd have to wait to publish until after the LM24, but would be open to it. Let me know.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

George - Sounds good. Ill be in touch.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

A few more pics....

New tires have arrived.


MichelinPSS by TheChef810, on Flickr

...and the stock exhaust has come off...building a brand new full system. Details to come later but it will be the first of its kind...by far...
On the stock system, note the electronic baffles on the rear out exhaust tip. 



StockExhaust by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------



## kingin (Jul 1, 2013)

*I have one S7*

Hi people, I have one S7 changed by MTM with 555 HP in dynamic mode and it is wonderful, huge power of 700 Nm.

I would like to kwon when we will see your new exhaust pipes. Because the thing I do not like in the S7 is the way to change the sound, because.

Regards to All


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey Kingin- right now the only exhaust option I know of on the market is from AWE, its a 2.5" cat back system made from stainless steel. The exhaust for this car is being made custom by a company in Austin TX called Brink Motorsport. It will be for sale in the near future....it will also be 2.5" however it will NOT be made from Stainless steel.  - the system is currently being built and should be on the car by the end of July. We will have a full article around it, as well as weigh comparisons and also dyno graphs. It should be amazing. Enjoy your S7!


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

The Suspension has arrived for the S7 by way of H&R and there ETS module. Amazing technology that is packed into a 4" by 4" box that is mounted in the trunk of the car by the battery. No tools, no cutting, no splicing, everything is plug and play, it will allow you to lower up to 40mm below the factory dynamic setting while retaining all adjustability and functionality. You also have the ability to fine tune 1mm at a time, front and rear for perfect height. 


H&R by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

....also, since several people are considering VCDS Adjustment, the KW Module or this HR module I felt this would be beneficial to note. As discussed, we have discussed the difficulty of doing this via VCDS and TAG Motorsports has discussed the KW module and a bit of detail as to the modification and "repining" that needs to happen to install KW. As for H&R we discussed it was infact plug and play - to my knowledge however no one has installed this module yet nor has anyone posted the H&R instructions. 

One of my goals with this project is to be the guinea pig developing and using the highest quality aftermarket components for the S7 (and S6) as many have not done the modifications or in some cases, some of these aren't even yet made or on the market for the cars. If I can assist in aiding others and educating them about specific modifications which can help in their own decision making...that's great. 

To that end, here is a copy of the install instructions for the H-R ETS Module for the Audi S6/S7, part 28951-1 and also a picture of the install location. I will be installing the component at the same time I do the tune, exhaust and a few other bits by the end of the month...


H&RInstal by TheChef810, on Flickr


HRInstall by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

...shop is doing some test fitting now. They are making a Stainless Jig right now of the system for the S7. Stock diameter piping is 2.14" and we are moving to 2.5", the exhaust material will not be stainless...rather, something else. A first. After the jig is complete in the next few days, an order will be made for the pieces to be brought in and construction will start. Tips will likely be 3.25" or so, quad tips. 


TestTips by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Keep Them Coming*

I love this thread!
Thanks for being the guinea pig on all the new and never tried tricks. I have a 2014 S6 in port (San Diego) awaiting delivery to my dealer. I should be able to take it home next Wednesday. The first '14 to the dealer!
Please consider taking George up on the details of the Valentine 1 install. I have one waiting in the wings and can't wait to see how you tackled that installation. In fact I can't wait to see the suspension and exhaust and whatever else you are planning. Thanks Nick!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

CoastalA3+ said:


> I love this thread!
> Thanks for being the guinea pig on all the new and never tried tricks. I have a 2014 S6 in port (San Diego) awaiting delivery to my dealer. I should be able to take it home next Wednesday. The first '14 to the dealer!
> Please consider taking George up on the details of the Valentine 1 install. I have one waiting in the wings and can't wait to see how you tackled that installation. In fact I can't wait to see the suspension and exhaust and whatever else you are planning. Thanks Nick!


The plan is to run an update about the vagcom adjustments and the V1 install. 

Bet you can't wait on the S6.


----------



## NickS (Aug 21, 2001)

So your only suspension modification was to add this control module? Where/How is the module controlled?

I like this idea a lot actually. I was never a fan of having to fiddle with the VCDS to lower the ride height. :thumbup:


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

NickS said:


> So your only suspension modification was to add this control module? Where/How is the module controlled?
> 
> I like this idea a lot actually. I was never a fan of having to fiddle with the VCDS to lower the ride height. :thumbup:


Correct, that's it. The H&R ETS module is about 4" by 4" and as you seen in the picture is installed behind the rear fender liner on the passenger side. You are simply looking at 8-10 screws, where the cargo net etc is. It comes with a wiring harness that once plugged into the unit, has 4 direct connection to the Suspension/Parking ECU. Literally, unplug the the two OE connections, plug in the two H&R connections, and then mate the the previous male OE plugs to the last two female H&R plug to complete the connection. 

The system is preset and will automatically lower the car 40mm. To adjust and fine tune ride height, there are two screws on the physical unit itself. One screw has a single "dot" above it, one screw has a "double dot" - the single dot screw controls the front axle only, and each half turn of the screw will adjust the module 1mm. Each turn of the double dot screw will adjust both the front AND rear suspension 1mm per half turn of the screw. 

All OE functionality remains - this new "lower" setting is your new dynamic level setting for the car via MMI. All functionalty of normal, comfort, etc remains, as does the ability to utilize all factory raise and lower settings - all via the MMI. 

This system took 10 minutes to install. Zero tools outside of a screw drive, no cutting, splicing etc of the factory wiring or harness. 100% Plug and play. 

Like you, I did not want to do this via VCDS. VCDS is great, and I have already made all of the simple tweaks on the car for lighting and electronics. However, entering security override codes, and finding, trusting and implementing the suspension bits and bites is something I didn't want. In my opnion, the D3 A8 platform had the ability to be manipulated fairly easily with VCDS. The new C7/D4 platform is NOT that simple, and even once "in" people are being kicked out and locked out. 

The system is not cheap, but, you would pay for something very similar for coilovers, its just that this comes in a box the size of an IPad, takes no tooling, 10 minutes to put in, if you want to revert to stock, just unplug it...

Of note: KW has released there own module as well. There is an advantage and disadvantage, cost being equal. The advantage is, via WiFi on your cell phone and the connection with your cars hotspot, you can adjust the suspension height via your phone, however, it does take manipulation to the factory wiring harness and pinning to do so. With H&R, no "app" but no manipulation. In my case, it was installed, adjusted to my liking, and then you use some double sided Velcro and mount it. I will likely adjust the suspension and fine tune it again once the new wheels come. 

I am currently writing the next article for the project which will be the Suspension, VCDS and the V1 - need to go take some pics.


----------



## NickS (Aug 21, 2001)

That's outstanding. :thumbup:


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

A few more pictures - the H&R ETS Suspension module has been installed. Took 10 minutes! Complete functionality of all factory settings and adjustments. Zero modifications. Zero tooling. Plug and play. 


SuspesnionAfter by TheChef810, on Flickr

....the exhaust "jig" is now complete. 90mm rear quad tips where the choice. The materials and piping are now being ordered for the system, where it will be welded together. ETA for install is late July, a custom intake is also in store and we will have a full article on these pieces and the first complete intake and exhaust set up on the market. Have money burning a hole in your pocket...hold on a little bit longer....


TestTipsFull by TheChef810, on Flickr


...I am working on the next article now, which will be Suspension, VCDS tweeks and the V1 radar system.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

A teaser for the upcoming feature article on the H&R ETS Module, V1, VCDS Programing and an introduction to Brink Motorsport in Austin TX. 


FrontArtsy by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

Great pics!:thumbup:
Hope you plan on changing the orange bumper marker lights for the clear ones, much cleaner look.

Curious, are you going to add wheel spacers to fill out the wheel wells?
It is a definite plan for my new S6.

I have to get busy and get some pics up. Too busy driving it...


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

CoastalA3+ said:


> Great pics!:thumbup:
> Hope you plan on changing the orange bumper marker lights for the clear ones, much cleaner look.
> 
> Curious, are you going to add wheel spacers to fill out the wheel wells?
> ...


Glad you are enjoying your S6! And interesting comment in replacing the orange markers. Might have to look into that. The wheels on the car are simple the stock 19" place holders till the 21"s make their way on. Spacers won't be needed- however I know H&R used an 18mm DR Spacer with great results.


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

I found a pic of my old 2008 A3 with a few style mods, including the clear bumper markers. It looks especially nice on the white car.









The size is the same. I just put them on my 2008 S6 (For Sale). My bet is the same size works for your S7.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

...heads up. Next edition of the Project Supercar7 series will be up mid next week after the early week waterfest debrief! Have a great weekend! 


Cover by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I like it


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

All- the next installment of the Project S7 article is now live! Enjoy, and as always, if you have any questions, please feel free to ask, would be glad to answer and assist! 

http://fourtitude.com/features/proj...eaks-and-an-introduction-to-brink-motorsport/


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

...quick update. Had the car tinted today at Executive Tint in Houston TX. 20% Ceramic on all windows, sans front. 


Tint2adj by TheChef810, on Flickr

Tint5adj by TheChef810, on Flickr

Tint6adj by TheChef810, on Flickr

...Quad, Dry Carbon 90mm exhaust tips also came in (sorry no pics) and the wheels got ordered yesterday.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Here are a few pictures of the exhaust as it is developing. 

First- take a look at the stock system from the S7. The piping is around 2.25" and is crimped heavily in many areas, it is restricting flow, BIG TIME. Also, note the electronic by pass baffles on the out exhaust tips on each side. You can unhook these if you like, no codes or anything, just helps the sound slightly. 


StockExhaust by TheChef810, on Flickr

With the exhaust off the car, a jig was made in roughly 2.5" piping....the single center and individual resonators where removed - leaving the rear mufflers only. This will create a great sound, similar to what everyone is lusting over on the HMS Dyno video...


JIG by TheChef810, on Flickr

...now, a T304 Stainless version in 3" is made, with slip fit sections of the tubing at attachment points. This system comes apart in 6 pieces....


Stainless Proto Exhaust by TheChef810, on Flickr

...one more from another angle....

Stainless Proto Downpipes by TheChef810, on Flickr

it is now at Mundo Tech. (http://www.mundo-tech.com/) - they are laser scanning the system and will craft it in Titanium. From here it will be sent back to Brink MS in Austin for finally assembly and install. Meeting the exhaust at Mundo tech are Quad 90mm Dry Carbon Tips....


Carbontips by TheChef810, on Flickr

ETA should be 3-4 weeks for final install and assembly. Will do the APR 93 tune at that time also.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

...tease. Will arrive Monday. The HRE Series P1 Monoblok in 21". Brushed Tinted Clear.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Who says Monday's are bad? Delivery from HRE today. The brand new Series P1 Monoblok in 21" for the S7. Brushed tinted clear, vintage white HRE caps, gloss red paintfill. The strongest and lightest monoblok HRE has ever created. 21.8lbs. Cannot say enough about the attention to every single small detail that HRE takes into consideration when ordering from them. The first installment of the HRE Seires for Project S7 comes out later today...Ill post the link when it does...til then...enjoy. 


1 by TheChef810, on Flickr



Unboxing by TheChef810, on Flickr



HRESpecs by TheChef810, on Flickr


HREP101 by TheChef810, on Flickr


HREP101Profile by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Here is Part 1 of the series with HRE - an Audi focused sit down with Patrick Moran, Creative director of HRE. http://fourtitude.com/news/aftermarket_tuner_news/qa-patrick-moran-hre-wheels-creative-director/


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

...adding these to the HRE Wheels that came in a week ago. 


HRE Forged Cap by TheChef810, on Flickr

The stock HRE vintage caps are plastic bases, with an aluminum logo, sorta like a Ferrari center cap...however, they are about to release an all forged version...in particular I like how the areas that are chrome on the traditional cap are now brushed on this new cap. Its the small details.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Exhaust is coming along. This will be the first titanium system for the S7. 3" piping, non resonated. Slip fits and pipe bending done. Working on muffler selection now. Dry Carbon Fiber tips. System should be done in about 7-10 days. 


Titanium1 by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

More development on my Titanium System. 

New Titanium section top, same piece, Stainless prototype, bottom. 


SSvsTi by TheChef810, on Flickr

Total weight of stainless prototype (already sans restonators from stock system, 67lbs. 


weight ss by TheChef810, on Flickr

Total weight of new titanium system, 29 lbs. 


weight ti by TheChef810, on Flickr


...I don have a final weight on the full tock S7 OEM exhaust yet...same to say, I would add 15-20lbs to the stainless prototype weight and put it somewhere around 85-90 lbs. This system, at 3" and non resonated in titanium will same around 60lbs over stock.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Today- got the window vinyl sorted for SEMA with all the companies that are involved on the Project S7 build. In Houston TX the only place to go for this work is Underground Grfx, Greg does amazing work. We decided to go with a single color that will really balance with the wrap about to go on and also the finish on the HRE wheels. 

Things are about to go fast and furious on this car with wheel install scheduled for Thursday of this week....the wrap will be done next week and the week following the car will be at Brink Motorsport in Austin for the exhaust, APR tune and also the carbon fiber intake being made. If all goes well, that leaves the last week of October open for any last minute tweaks and adjustments. 


Sticker1 by TheChef810, on Flickr


Sticker2 by TheChef810, on Flickr


Sticker3 by TheChef810, on Flickr


Sticker4 by TheChef810, on Flickr


Sticker5 by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

More stuff arriving. 

Here are the dry carbon quad tips for the exhaust....


Carbon1 by TheChef810, on Flickr

...and the new HRE Forged Center Caps. In addition to the metal construction, really like the brushed finish in place of the chrome on the old caps. Will be perfect with the brushed tinted clear of my wheels. 


New Caps by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Ill just go ahead and leave these here...


Instal1 by TheChef810, on Flickr


InstalEdit by TheChef810, on Flickr


...no sense in a full shot now...the car gets wrapped on Monday


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

ok ok...here is your full shot....  


1 by TheChef810, on Flickr

...but that's all you get...because today, she goes under the knife at Vinyl Werkz here in Houston, courtesy of Avery Dennison....the evolution continues!



2 by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

....the exterior change has begun! 


Wrap1 by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Love it, man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

....quick update....this happened today....  


HRESEMA by TheChef810, on Flickr


....not bad huh for my first "car show", getting into SEMA as an HRE feature car. Guess Ill quit now - its all down hill from here. LOL. 

...anyway, my next feature article came out today, this time on the tails of my interview with Patrick Moran, Creative Director of HRE - this time a photo journey on the creation of my exact wheel that you have seen above. Enjoy! 

http://fourtitude.com/features/proj...roject-s7-production-process-p101-wheels-hre/


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

While Vinyl Werkz in Houston finishes up the Avery Dennison Charcoal Matte Metallic wrap (should be done in the next day are so)....the exhaust is being finished up so the car can make its next trip to Brink Motorosport on Friday the 18th. They will have it for 7-10days and it will be the final stop before I am SEMA bound, plans are for the APR tune, a custom Carbone Fiber Dual cone intake and also a Titanium Exhaust with Dry Carbon Fiber Tips. 

Its been a LONG road to develop this exhaust...a solid 3 months...of making a jig, making a stainless prototype, sending of to an aerospace company to be measured, scanned and built in Ti..and now all the materials are being shipped back to Brink Motorsports for the Custom Mufflers. The system will save over 60 pounds from the factory exhaust. 

Here are a few pics...the original stainless prototype on the "outside" in these pics, with the corresponding titanium bent tubing piece just "inside" in each photo. The mufflers and tips are from the brink Proto...not the titanium company. The Ti company is sending back all of the now bent piping (check out the crazy measurements and angles they took on everything to get aerospace levels of accuracy and detail = pretty crazy stuff. They will also send back some titanium sheet metal, so Anthony Cavlo and Mike Brink of Brink MS can craft the rear cans. 

Some pics.....


TivsSS4 by TheChef810, on Flickr


TivsSS3 by TheChef810, on Flickr


TivsSS2 by TheChef810, on Flickr


TivsSS by TheChef810, on Flickr

...will post some wrap photos later this week after pick up...


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

...alright, back on topic. The wrap is finishing tonight. The is looking absolutely MEGA. Cannot describe the quality and how good of a job Gabe and the guys at Vinyl Werkz in Houston have done on this thing. They have been working on it for 10 days. Tonight, it ends. Just applying trim, mirrors, door handles...etc..... 


Wrapalmostdone by TheChef810, on Flickr

....in other news....the car will only be home for one night. Off to Brink Motorsport in the morning.....as they just got a large, expensive box of Titanium! 


Titaniumarrives by TheChef810, on Flickr

...the first Titanium exhaust S7 is happening. And the quad dry carbon tips will look amazing on the new exterior.


Tiwelds by TheChef810, on Flickr

...aso added will be a custom dual cone carbon intake and the APR tune.....this is the final stop before SEMA. Onward....


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Wrap is finished. It's just incredible. I can honestly say its one of the most beautiful 4 door cars I have ever seen. Gabe and his crew took 10 days to get it show car ready. Amazing stuff and I cannot recommend them enough. The save the best (worst) and most detailed, for last...the front bumper. The process of pulling it, wrapping it, removing everything, and they reattaching, especially with out a lift is painful but the results speak for themselves. 


BumperWrap by TheChef810, on Flickr

....the brushed silver trim works as a perfect contrast point to the matte charcoal. The Brushed Tinted Clear of the HRE's play with the light so depending on angle, the wheels could appear silver, charcoal, or inbetween. An added benefit, note the center filler plate and rear defuser of the car....same color....but not wrapped...that is from the factory.


Wrapfinishedfront by TheChef810, on Flickr

....the way the way this color and texture absorbs light and simply makes the body lines and hios of the car pop is just crazy. 


Wrapfinishedrear by TheChef810, on Flickr


....with the wrap done, it is now time to head up to Austin TX (about 135 miles away) where the car will be for the next 7-10 days. As seen above and mentioned in other threads, Bespoke Titanium Exhaust and Carbon intake. Today though, before we leave, going to have the APR 93 program added.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

So here are some photos from the last two days... 

Finishing wrap....


Wrapinstall by TheChef810, on Flickr

...rear, before getting cleaned....

RearWrap by TheChef810, on Flickr

...under cloud cover and day light...

RearAngle by TheChef810, on Flickr

front angle...

QtrAngle by TheChef810, on Flickr

APR starting...

APR by TheChef810, on Flickr

ECU...

APR2 by TheChef810, on Flickr

Bench Tune...

APR3 by TheChef810, on Flickr

Complete!

APR4 by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------



## smb12 (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow! Looks incredible, Nick!


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Evening all- so, some good news and bad. Good news. I have dyno results. Bad news, nothing really usable for graphs or plots. 

I received the raw .drf files from Mike Brink after he did 4 dyno runs (baseline and APR 93) tune on Saturday morning with my S7. I was not there as I was, and still am in Orlando on business. When I received these files, I couldn't even open them on my computer and I sent them over to Arin at APR in hopes that he could assist me. Unfortunately, the runs where done on a $60 bucks for 3 runs dyno day, (not on Brink's dyno, on another shops_ so much time was not able to be take in proper set up...and after the fact I learned that they didn't properly dyno the S-Tronic car (DSG) either as Arin sent me the message tonight saying....

"These are not really worth looking at. They started at different RPM. Ended at different RPM. Poor tac signal pick up I suppose and probably the operator didn't know how to run a DSG on the dyno." <- and this was confirmed after the fact. 

As such, the dyno plots are pretty worthless. God news is I got very specifics instructions on how the car should be dyno'd and will be done on the subsequent up coming runs so we have some data to visually support the results. 

That said, the numbers came in on the dyno jet as follows - no crank HP numbers where available. Baseline wheel: 333hp 370 TQ. APR 93 Tune Wheel: 417 HP and 470 TQ. This is a peak gain of 84 HP and 100 TQ with the APR 93 tune. Arin mentioned to me that it was particularly impressive as APR advertises 15% gains and in this case we saw 20%. 

I am in no way a dyno expert, nor do I act like I am. I am disappointed that the graphs where not useable. All I can do is learn and do better the next go round, which they should now with specific instructions. Arin might be able to expand a bit more or answer any other specific questions...again, I cant even open .drf files on my end. 

Brink is currently in process of building the exhaust and also intake for my car and they will be back periodically to do more dyno tests. Will report as I have more.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

I want to take a second to recognize Mike Brink and Antonio Calvo of Brink and Calvo Motorsport. Any one following this thread knows those are the guys making the first Titanium Exhaust ever on an S7 happen - and the last to work on the car before SEMA next week. 

I was supposed to pick up the car today - however due to some unforeseen issues on the Titanium Supplier side, there where issues in some of the bends that prevented work on the exhaust from happening. As of this weekend it looked bleek and the reality is - I was mentally preparing myself to go to SEMA sans exhaust. One cannot just go bend titanium with out special equipment- further, finding Ti tubing was very difficult - and to compound the issue, we needed bent 90s - and all we could locate was straight sections. They guys wouldn't give up and ordered 96" of tubing that they where going to radius cut to make there own bends. Insane. Luckily- at the last minute the original supplier came back through with 6 90s in addition to the 96" of straight tubing and 1lb of filler rod ordered, we looked to be ready - mind you, this was yesterday! 

The 90's where shipped FedEx Overnight first AM. The straight sections and ti rod came in over next morning from Canada. I am happy to report they received both shipments this AM and are hard at work now. I will update periodically with photos and will pick up the car Friday afternoon. I leave for SEMA the next morning. Crazy. 

From yesterday's orders. 
The initial 96" piece of tubing. 

image by TheChef810, on Flickr

The 6 90's.

image by TheChef810, on Flickr

...and the welding.


image by TheChef810, on Flickr


Titanium Welding. by TheChef810, on Flickr



image by TheChef810, on Flickr


image by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

The exhaust has been completed! The guys stayed up finalizing the system all night long...amazing work...going to pick the car up in about 6 hours. Leave for Vegas at 7am tomorrow morning. 

...and the pics!

Finished view of the first ever all Titanium Audi S7 exhaust.... 

FinalTiExhaust by TheChef810, on Flickr

Hand Crafted, Titanium packed Mufflers.

Titanium Mufflers. Titanium Packing Material. Carbon Fiber Tips. by TheChef810, on Flickr


Titanium Mufflers. Titanium Packing Material. Carbon Fiber Tips. by TheChef810, on Flickr

Muffler complete!

Titanium Mufflers. Titanium Packing Material. Carbon Fiber Tips. by TheChef810, on Flickr

...with the 90mm Dry Carbon Tips. 

Titanium Mufflers. Titanium Packing Material. Carbon Fiber Tips. by TheChef810, on Flickr

Test fit!

image by TheChef810, on Flickr


Will post more pictures later but this gives you a good taste. Been a long time coming for anyone that has watched this thread. I am sure to many of you it dragged out - however, I see and hope you do as an opportunity to see how something like this comes together (in this case, 3 -4 months, a stock system, a stainless jig, a stainless prototype and the finished product. 

Because of deadlines, I wont be able to dyno the car today. However, I assure you post SEMA I will be back and will get everyone final weights, dyno information etc. Hopefully over the next few weeks Brink will also have the opportunity to finalize there ideas as well on exhaust what they will be offering on this system - just remember the idea will be that the consumer can have a truly bespoke exhaust and decide on material, tube sizing,resonators, tip size, design, finish etc. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Here are a few pics the night the car got initially finished and a few at SEMA. Ill update with more pics later and I have to head back up to Brink to do more dyno work and also downpipes. That car was wonderful on the initial trip. 1501 miles, 23.3 hours, averaged 64 mph and got 24mpg. 

Pics.


5 by TheChef810, on Flickr


1 by TheChef810, on Flickr


3 by TheChef810, on Flickr


3 by TheChef810, on Flickr


7 by TheChef810, on Flickr


8 by TheChef810, on Flickr


9 by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks. 

So- having been home for a few days has given me time to reflect on SEMA, but more as it relates to this forum the driving experience with the S7 to and from Las Vegas. Specifically with the APR programming and the Titanium Exhaust. 

First the vital statistics - 

From Cypress TX to Las Vegas NV - 1501 miles in 23.3 hrs. Averaged 63mph and 24.1 mpg. 

From Las Vegas NV to Cypress TX (different route) - 1466 miles in 22 hrs. Averaged 66mph and 24.9 mpg. 

For those familiar with the area, I took I-10 west through San Antonio toward Ft Stockton before eventually turning North and staying in Roswell NM. From there, headed north toward Albuquerque and picked up 40 west to 93 into Vegas. On the way back I again took 93 to 40, this time going east past Albuquerque on to Abeline TX, down to Dallas and eventually south back home. 

A few points of note: 

1. After you get west of San Antonio or north of Dallas, no 93 octane fuel to speak of through Arizona and New Mexico. Not even in Vegas. (Granted I didn't look hard in Vegas). I consulted with Arin at APR and he suggested I just switch to the 91 tune (Fuel is 91 or even 90 octane there) and I told him I didn't have it on the car. Only Stock, 93, 100 and valet. He suggested back to stock. Which I did. To be honest it worried me a bit putting off brand 90 octane (literally all I could find in remote areas) into the car but the S7 had zero issues with it. Granted, I never really pushed the car...I was on cruise control between 80 and 90 the whole way. No retardation on timing that I could tell, nor knocking or anything else. This was a very pleasant surprise. That aside, with the car on full 93 octane, the APR tune is fantastic. I have not launched the car yet- but from a roll out or free way passing is nothing short of awesome now. 

2. The Titanium Exhaust from Brink Motorsports. As many know, an exhaust changes character a lot while breaking in. However, not many people get the chance to witness it first hand as small periodic trips eventually add up the miles and the change happens over time. Covering nearly 3000 miles in a week allowed me to really witness it. Gone is a slight metallic shrill that most exhaust systems exhibit when new - the nice coating of deposits inside the titanium tubing now provide a rich burble and the car sounds even better. One really cool point of note, the system is nearly cool to the touch. The titanium tubing and carbon tips....several times, after long runs at a fuel stop, I grabbed the system and was cool to the touch. The system on my car is the first prototype from Brink and its not perfect - however its 95% there, and we need to make a few tweeks so its production ready. having been around these forums for 10 years, I have seen NIGHTMARES with products and to say I was very pleased would be an understatement. There are a few clearance issues that need to be tweaked - but that aside its really close to being spot on. I love the system as is, but some will want resonators or a baffle - this is in development also. As far as drone - I am not going to sit here and say there is absolutely none. There is a tiny bit - but frankly, way less then I would deem unacceptable to a Automatic transmission V8 with a non resonated exhaust. When keeping it in perspective, its excellent. With the radio on - its not even there. I will be heading back to Austin in the next week or two to make those tweeks and also start work on an intake/intercooler set up that Brink will be developing. Of course dyno work is on the schedule too to prove forward the performance gains from the system.


1 by TheChef810, on Flickr

3. On the way to Vegas I wrapped the front of the car in 3M Low Tack Painters tape - and it worked very very VERY well. I did this initially to negate any rock chips and also so I could peel the bugs away upon arrival. When I got there, for liability reasons, Mothers Car Care (who is coming on as a full partner with Project S7) requested I remove the tape, I did in literally 1 minute. It left a very very slight residue that an instant detailer quick and safely removed. On the way home, for time considerations after the SEMA parade (so awesome) - I drove home with out the tape protection. I am pleased to say the Avery Dennison wrap was fantastic. Not a single rock chip and at each fuel point, I wiped the bugs off the front with some 70% iso. alcohol and a micro fiber....clean as a whistle. 


2 by TheChef810, on Flickr

3 by TheChef810, on Flickr

Other thoughts - This was my first SEMA; to say it is insane is an understatement. Most people go to Vegas for a long weekend. I was there for a week. Most people are up all night in Vegas, I was. Most people sleep all day, I didn't. (Show ran from 9 to 5 daily). Most fly. I drove a total of 3000 miles round trim. Exhausting, but so much fun. The depth of relationships that I furthered for those involved in the project and the future of the project are priceless. I am already making plans for SEMA 2014 and changing the car up a bit. If your black painted brake calipers are starting to fade or get a milk residue like mine did....use a little WD40 on a paper towel (not on the rotors!) and they will look brand new. 

Next steps and modifications. 

1. Downpipes and Test Pipe Tune to take advantage of them. 
2. Intake and Intercooler Set Up. 
3. Brake rotors, lines, pads? 
4. Exterior Carbon trim accessories. 

...on the above, I am not being coy by not mentioning names....in some cases I don't even know who I will work with on those items....just on my radar. 

Finally - my fiancé and I have been engaged for 3 years and we decided to rip the band aid off while in Vegas. As a spontaneous and someone crazy couple, what better way to do it then in the back of a cab, in the drive through at the Little White Chappel. So...what the hell, we had Monday off before the show started Tuesday and walla....



4 by TheChef810, on Flickr

...of course the rings are polished Carbon Fiber  



5 by TheChef810, on Flickr


Cheers.


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Great Thread!*

Thanks for a great thread Nick, and congratulations on finally "gettin'er done" in Las Vegas.
No pics from the SEMA show itself, huh?
HRE is in my backyard, and I've had the cook's tour of the factory largely because of your thread, and due to the fact that my sweet new S6 is still stock. Not quite ready to drop $10K on new rims, but have the suspension module on order, with lots of further fun on my radar.
Not sure I'm crazy about the grey wrap, but it does look sweet on your S7 with the HRE's. I'm Quartz Grey Metallic to start with, and love it.
Please continue to share as your vision for the future of the car clears. I can't wait to hear the details of the exhaust system as they get it ready to market. Please let the guys at Brink know they have sale pending in San Diego as soon as they are ready.
Great job on a great project. Thanks again!


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

... and the #ProjectS7 build continues. 


Brembo Calipers Refinished. by TheChef810, on Flickr

...stay tuned!


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Happy New Year! 

Been a while - and after the holidays we are back in the saddle for 2014 as ProjectS7 continues. Wanted to put up a photo after this afternoons cleaning. Mothers Products/Polishes/Waxes has joined the fray as a sponsor to the S7 project. 


Project S7. Winter Sunset. by TheChef810, on Flickr

...the car goes up to Austin Monday for more work at Brink Motorsport. Exhaust tweaking, intake process starts and measurements for some other stage 2 goodies. More articles, content and news soon! Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Quick update on the exhaust and intake etc. 

Drove to Brink today (2 hrs) - we removed the titanium exhaust for some additional tweaks after about 4K miles of R&D testing (drove it to Vegas and back for SEMA and since mid November in general)... we are going to make some changes to finalize it, dyno it and then it will hit the market. 

1. Update the 4 Titanium hangers from hollow Ti tube to solid Ti. 

2. Add a rear brace piece behind the diff for additional rigidity and also adjustability. 

3. Remove the rear "cans" all together - these where done last minute on the rough draft version to get ready for SEMA and as such, they created mild resonances at partial throttle around 3-4K RPM. With more generous throttle input, this "sound went away" - as exhaust pressure forced gasse out of the outlets at a quicker rate. As such, we fiddled with it and for the last two weeks I ran the car with out the cans, and it sounds even better. I am talking, totally straight pipe from the, currently stock OEM downpipes, to the tips. It will look very similar in set up to the AWE Track system I ran on my old S5. 

UnderAfterAfter by TheChef810, on Flickr

4. Make a new "final copy" jig for production. 

I love the sound, its amazing, it might be a bit much for some and as such, a resonated version will be available. Remember, you will also be able to select tip style, finish, material...and possibly a T304 variant also - but that is up to brink. 

Further, when the car goes back to reinstall the final system, they will at that time do the exhaust as well, looking at single vs dual cone and possibly some style of heat exchanger as well. This will also be dyno proven before it would ever hit the market. 

After that Stage 2 is on the near horizon  - as for now, my car sounds neutered compared to this morning....

Here is a quick shot of the system as it came off the car today. This end that will attach to the future high flow cats at the engine, the natural coloring is beautiful. 


Titanium Exhaust from the S7. by TheChef810, on Flickr


Cheers!


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

....took a few new photos of details on the HRE P101's and Brembo/Michelin set up after a wash....have a good weekend everyone. 


Garage/Neon2 by TheChef810, on Flickr


HRE/Brembo/Michelin #3 by TheChef810, on Flickr


HRE Forged Caps by TheChef810, on Flickr


Gloss Red engraving by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

So yesterday I dropped my car off at Brink Motorsports in Austin. it will be there for two weeks having several things done as outlined below. 

Exhaust: I ran the Titanium Prototype that we developed for 3 months, November through January. I logged about 5000 miles on the car during this time to shake everything out, including 3000 miles in one week driving to Vegas and back from Houston for SEMA. We have identified a few opportunities to improve the final version that is to be produced. Changes/updates to take place...

1. Replace the three hollow Ti hangers with solid Ti. (They should have been solid to start but Titanium Joe supplied them wrong) 

2. Add a rear adjustment bar behind the sport diff to help stabilize further and add freedom to fine tune the tip placement. 

3. (For my car), eliminate rear cans altogether, complete with straight tubing out to a Y for the Carbon tips. - while finishing the car for SEMA (literally with hours to go) we failed to pack the mufflers well enough, so this caused a buffering sound below 4k RPM in partial throttle. This eliminate in full throttle with more exhaust pressure. As such, we took the rear cans off to play with it, and not only did the buffering go, but it sounded even better. 

4. A final jig of what will be the production system that will be able to be replicated and reproduced for order...the owner will be able to customize Res or Non Res, Tip size, style, finish etc. Should be a first!

Intake: 

The only thing that currently exists besides a few peoples homebrew options is the USP system. In conversations with several people at APR, they have self identified in there own testing, that you MUST keep the scoop behind the grill that leads to the air box or else, while it will work, it will loose power over stock. As such, we wont be going with two individual tubes with large filters, we will do some variant of a "box" that will be made eventually out of Carbon, but the initial might be Titanium, Alumium, Plastic or some sort of other material that wont support heat soak, while ensuring we encorporate the OE path for air into the sealed unit. 

Heat Exchanger: 

There is a major opportunity here to do something that is much more robust than factory, and the space to do it. The heat exchanger on the RS7 is about 4x the size of the S7...as such a new heat exchanger is being crafted for the car to take advantage of this opportunity. 



I appreciate the support from all parties on the build. Its been a long time coming. We started this exhaust build in June-ish and it hasn't been with out its trials. The good news, is many people here are clamoring for more exhaust options and intake options as well. The candid reality is, not many people have titanium tooling to make bends, clean cuts etc.... nor ready access to a lot of Titanium. As such, we had to work with Mundo Tech (who's core competency is as an aerospace supplier) on the design and Titanium Joe for the material. All of the coordination, shipping, and hiccups lead to time spent and here we are. As I have said before, this is a bit of a catch 22 - I say NOTHING about what I am doing til its done, and everyone wonders whats out there, and people might pull the trigger on something when if they just knew about this they would have waited.......or you document and process everything that goes INTO developing something and people wonder what takes so long. 90% of companies do the former. I chose the later - and hopefully people appreciate that. 


In the coming month or so, I believe we will have a new offering in each category.

Watch this space in the coming weeks as Brink and I chime in with pictures, info and more work as this part of the project finalizes....and once this portion ends...we have more stage 2 work to get too


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Morning everyone- wanted to keep this updated. The car has been at Brink for 3 weeks today. Intake work has started, and mock downpipes have been fabricated. They have also started heat exchanger work. Finally the exhaust is reaching its conclusion after a long path. Here are a few photos.....

The intake will be Dry Carbon, with gloss on the inside, will be a true dual cone set up and utilize the factory snorkel. 



Initial mock up of downpipes...





...and a quick shot of the pump for the heat exchanger. 





More as things progress. I am hoping it finishes this week.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Here are some additional pictures as the project continues! 


The Carbon intake progress continues.....










....finally, was told today that the Core for the heat exchanger will not be in until Friday....so its looking like things will start wrapping up and coming together this weekend and I will pick it up next well. More pics soon.


A few new pics/updates. 

The core came in Friday...and here it is. (OE on top, new fabricated unit, below) - it is twice as thick. Since the situation is fluid and we are making changes based upon findings along the way - we noted possible clearance and mounting area issues if we made a unite twice as tall, but same OE thickness. As such we went this route. It will fit within the factory mounts and clear everything. The end tanks will be twice the size and hold double the coolant. 

New Heat Exchanger Core on the bottom. 2x as thick as the OE version above it. by TheChef810, on Flickr


This is a matte carbon test panel that I had made as a QC approval piece before the airbox was made. Many Carbon Fiber pieces have a gloss finish - however, as anyone with an RS4 can tell you - over time with high heat, the gloss will yellow and while it doesn't change anything functionally or structurally, it isn't very attractive. This is why I did Matte Carbon on the exhaust tips and as such why I asked for it on the intake also. So the box/heatshield etc will be matte carbon....the inside of the box will be gloss carbon for improved flow. 

Matte Carbon Test Pannel by TheChef810, on Flickr

Right now- the resin is curing on the box, fabrication continues on the heat exchanger, they are making there production exhaust jig and making the final edits on the titanium system for the new hooks and some reinforcement.

....and we continue on. Here is the new double wide heat exchanger and the side tanks that will be utilized, can hold twice the coolant as the old unit and will mount into the factory mounting points with no clearance issues. 

New Heat exchanger with side tanks. Stock unit behind it. by TheChef810, on Flickr

...and here is the pump shown early that will operate it and the bracket designed to keep it secure. 

Pump/clamp for heat exchanger by TheChef810, on Flickr

Onward!

...a few more pictures and updates on the intake side - this will be a sealed box area that will be fed directly by the factory snorkel. We had to sacrifice the factory airbox to make the mold, clips, etc. 

We are removing a piece of plastic behind the passenger side lower intake grill and this will greatly improve flow...as the factory box has a hole in the bottom of it about the size of a .50 cent piece to allow some air intake....we have made this same area a bit larger. 

The intake should finish up today, as should the exhaust (hope to get some pics of that) - then its on to mounting the heat exchanger and also the wiring for the pump unit. Crossing our fingers for Friday afternoon/evening pick up....

Carbon Intake Prototype by TheChef810, on Flickr

Carbon Intake prototype by TheChef810, on Flickr

Carbon intake 3 by TheChef810, on Flickr

(note the "cover" is not in place on the last piece- this will be added)


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Update. Got the car back Friday evening. The exhaust is fantastic. I still believe we need to tweak the hangers a bit, but it sounds even better. Solid Ti hangers, no clearance issues and a rear adjustability brace for the tips. 
Solid Ti hangers, Intake, Hear Exchanger. by TheChef810, on Flickr

Solid Ti hangers, Intake, Hear Exchanger. by TheChef810, on Flickr



The downpipes are done, however, with no software on the market yet to support them, I wouldn't be able to take advantage of them, and I would have a constant CEL from the O2 sensors that the tune would work around....until that is done they are staying off the car. That said, we did start it for grins and....[]

The intake is on the car, and they are still working on the lid to the "box" and that is being developed now. It sounds great, noticeable but not intrusive - blends well with the exhaust. 
Solid Ti hangers, Intake, Hear Exchanger. by TheChef810, on Flickr

The heat exchanger is finished, but not yet on the car as they are finishing up the reservoirs. (Pictured in the rear behind the OE unit)

image by TheChef810, on Flickr

Both the box lid and the reservoirs are being finished over the next few weeks. I will go back when they are complete for a one day install and dyno work as well. 

I am going to have the car professionally photographed in the next week or so....and we are starting work on an epic 2-3 minute go pro video also. 

Stay Tuned.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Quick video...excuse the Go Pro Audio Quality....but here is a basic taste...though it doesn't pick up the lower frequencies very well and unfortunately magnifies the sharper ones.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

That sounds awesome. Any more videos or updates?


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Its been a while folks. Life, work....all that stuff. 

Some critical updates and a few photos. 

#1 Car is back at Brink as of today. I was not pleased with two things. 1, there is some resonance at 2500RPM. Yes, I am being anal, and yes its a non res exhaust, but people spending that money wont expect less so it needs to be addressed. They will be opening up the ends of the hand made mufflers and adding the perforated Y pipe inside the muffler and some titanium packing. #2 the hangers provided too much lateral movement and the tips/hangers where not as solid as they needed to be. 

While there they are installing the heat exchanger, doing more updates on the intake and possible doing downpipes (waiting on APR for those) ...Ill get the car back in a few weeks...I am leaving for LA Monday., 

Next: I did some testing yesterday, as set up with Stage 1 APR, 100 octane, exhaust and intake. Result.....

times by TheChef810, on Flickr

...yea. Should be fun with the downpipes, stage 2 tune and 100 oct.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Next: The S7 will be going back to SEMA in November with HRE wheels. I just came from the Open House and we specked out a new 21" wheel in a one off bespoke finish - further, the car will be rewrapped a new color and the brakes redone. Essentially. Brand new. Stay tuned for updates. 


,....finally - the car was professional photographed by Tony Gonzales here in Houston a few weeks back and things came out great. Just a few photos....

_DSC9654L-3270410207-O by TheChef810, on Flickr
_DSC9924L-3270355164-O by TheChef810, on Flickr
_DSC9843L-3270413584-O by TheChef810, on Flickr
_DSC9527L-3270406671-O by TheChef810, on Flickr
_DSC9228L-3270403257-O by TheChef810, on Flickr
_DSC9101L-3270413937-O by TheChef810, on Flickr
_DSC8988L-3270413660-O by TheChef810, on Flickr
_DSC9478L-3270405318-O by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

This build just keeps getting better and better... BEAUTIFUL car!


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Alright....3 weeks later I have the car back from the latest round of modifications. 

Brief review - 

The mufflers have been totally over hauled. Compartmentalized and packed with material. New hangers and hooks added. They are rock solid now. Tips centered, no touching on the valence. I am very pleased. Drone is 110% GONE. None. Granted also now gone is the most piercing top end of the exhaust note also, it is now more refined to the car, very calm at crusing speed and it comes alive under throttle. Its also a bit deeper...and I know soon as the downpipes are on the car, the additional tone those will provide will make this perfect. Consider this exhaust, sans issues, done. One year later! 

Intercooler/heat exchanger - also complete and mounted on the car. running a totally separate Audi OE pump, the intercooler is 4x the size of the stock unit, fits in factory mounts, with no modification. So far so good. Works flawless. 

Intake - we have run into issues. the Carbon guy has flaked. as such, it did not get updated and we will be using a new guy next month. This is the same person that does all of Hennesseys carbon work in Texas. I did not like the 1x1 matte look being used, sans lid that we waited for. We will be going to 2x2 full gloss soon. That will happen when the car goes back in a month or so to do the APR downpipes (almost here!) reflash, and some other accessory installs. 

Rear wing- The S7 has started to make its exterior transformation for SEMA 2014. A lot of Carbon fiber will be coming to the car. (stay tuned) - the first piece was the rear carbon wing from EVOKlass in California. In 2x2 gloss carbon, it is a direct OE replacement and looks fantastic. I saw it last year at SEMA for the first time on a Satin White A7 and know I had to have it. As for the other carbon and accessories...more on that soon. 1 of them hopefully by next week. 

Whats next: More Carbon coming in. Car will get rewrapped in Aug. 285/30/21 PSS tires will be here in the next few weeks...new wheels from HRE after that (still need to be chosen) - then back to Brink for more intake work....downpipes etc. That shoudl get us to dyno testing etc. I will be in Europe almost all Aug so I want this lined up before I go. 

And now...a few pictures....

Intercooler by TheChef810, on Flickr

Resevour by TheChef810, on Flickr

Intercooler2 by TheChef810, on Flickr

Wing by TheChef810, on Flickr

...and for some fun....

104 by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Looking good. Can't wait to get those new OEM parts bin bits on the car as well It will be amazing for SEMA.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Time for a brief update as its been about a month. Updates and a peak at what is next. 

For the last month I have logged about 1500-1700 miles on the car. 

*The Good. *
The intercooler / heat exchanger set up is perfect and has not shown a single issue. I have really driven the car during this time including a tank of 104 race fuel. No issues at all. 
The exhaust tips are in place, rock solid with no movement. 
*
The Bad. *
While packing the mufflers, they used some screening to help hold the packing in place. Several small tacks where used to secure these screens. It seems that in a few places, those have broken and as such there is a rattle coming from inside the muffler that will need to be addressed/reinforced. And the only way to do it will be operate. 

*Whats Next (performance*)
Car will need to go back to Brink to have that rattle addressed, install the APR Downpipes and Stage 2 software and also give the car to the Carbon shop for a few days to make the new intake. 

*Whats Next (Cosmetic)*

These two pieces just came in. Audi OE Carbon Mirrors and also gloss black 'quattro' script vinyl. The mirrors will go on Thursday to be mated with the Carbon Wing now on the car. 

Carbon Mirors by TheChef810, on Flickr

quattro by TheChef810, on Flickr


*Also currently en route are....(no pictures yet)*

Carbon Fiber Front Splitter From Eurowise. 

Carbon Fiber 'Quattro" script grill. 

Flat Bottom Steering Wheel with updated shift paddles. 

New Pilot Super Sports in 285/30/21 

New Vinyl from Hexis which will be installed by Vinyl Werkz the first week of Septemeber. 


*Still need to finalize*
New 21" HRE Wheels. 
TiKore Titanium Lug Nuts. 
Brake Refinish. 


Trying to get this all done by late Sept....maybe a bit longer on the wheels. As you can see the car is going to be getting a lot of gloss Carbon....and while the vinyl color will remain underwraps (sorry for the bad pun) it will no doubt be perfect. 

This car will be totally different.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Just an update. Just put the carbon mirrors on. Yo uwill note that these housings dont have a spot for the side assist so- we popped it from the aluminum housing and reused it in the carbon one. It fit right behind it with no issues- so it's still connected, albeit not visible, but no issues with codes or anything else. They really pull the outside of the car INTO the interior now with the Mirrors matching that of the trim and look fantastic. I am going to wrap the bottom of the silver housings gloss black. 

Mirrors by TheChef810, on Flickr


...and I came home to a delivery from the UPS man. 4 fresh PSS from Michelin in France. 285.30.21 this go round. 

Michelin by TheChef810, on Flickr


...I will be working with HRE next week at there offices on the wheels....style and finish is still in the air though its being narrowed down.


----------



## ved789 (Mar 4, 2005)

Just plain EPIC !!!! Love this post


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

This thread is on life support right now...but wanted to add small bits and bobs as they came up. 

The latest "part" in....

Carbongrill by TheChef810, on Flickr

...a few other pieces are on the way including a new flat bottom wheel, a carbon front splitter from Eurowise, a new custom Carbon rear splitter from Karbon Koncepts this should all tie in great with the carbon mirrors, spoiler, exhaust tips....etc - gloss carbon will be a serious "accent color" on the new look of the S7. 

...as for the new color...the car goes into Vinyl Werks today for its new livery. Should be gone a week. 

Only piece not "ordered" or designed or made is the new HRE wheels.....still working on brand new designs and brand new finishes that have not been seen. Should be....well....yea. 

Going hard toward SEMA 2014 now with HRE....want to finish this thing with time to spare and not last second again.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

So - who is in for a few updates?  The Grey S7 was fun, but I have seen the car replicated 4 different times, so its time to do something new. 

I have been traveling the last 2 weeks to Austin (met with Audi Sport and APR and Brink) San Antonio, Los Angeles (met with HRE and Carbon concepts) and yesterday to Charlotte (met with Eurowise) - now I am home for a few weeks before a trip to Dallas and back to LA. 

Here is where we currently are at (not done)....these where taken at the Lamborghini Festival in Houston a few weekends back. 
LF1 by TheChef810, on Flickr
LF2 by TheChef810, on Flickr
Rain by TheChef810, on Flickr

This wrap is a combo of Matte and Satin Black from Hexis. Gloss Black trim and Gloss Carbon pieces. Wrap done by Vinyl Werkz in Houston. A matte black is nothing new, rather this will be the canvas for everything going on it....this will be all about details. 

The car is currently at Brink Motorsports in Austin and I pick it up Monday. Its receiving Brink's catless downpipes as well as a Stage 2 APR Test Pipe file while there as well as fine tuining some fitment pieces. A new sleeker Carbon intake is being made as well. 
Mock Up Jig of Brink Downpipes by TheChef810, on Flickr

Since my last update on the Carbon grill (still not on the car yet), new 285/30/21 PSS tires etc - I received the new Carbon lip splitter from Eurowise. Beautiful piece. Gloss carbon, matte where not visible, factory mounting points etc. This should go on Monday. I might do the grill then also. 
Splitter1 by TheChef810, on Flickr
SplitterDetails by TheChef810, on Flickr

As far as what is still coming in. A new flat bottom wheel. Karbon Koncepts in California is making a brand new Carbon Diffuser that should be ready in about 2 weeks.
KK2 by TheChef810, on Flickr
KK1 by TheChef810, on Flickr

...and we are still working on a brand new style and finish, HRE Monoblok wheel that has never been seen before and will debut at SEMA as well. (It will be tight on those) 


Finally - I will be driving out to SEMA, again, early the morning of the 1st from Houston, with 1500 miles in front of me to check in by Sunday afternoon the 2nd. Fun. 


I will update as more pieces come in...and as they go on the car. The best place to get sneak peaks with my schedule as I haven't been posting as much here is on my instagram @ProjectS7... just send me a request. Several of you guys have...and knew about all this already


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

...and I started working with a friend that will be capturing some videos along the way. 


The wrap transformation.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G38qC71NQGc


Lamborghini Festival....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V00RumQVS7A

Enjoy.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

...and more pieces roll in as we build toward SEMA. All about the details. Even the small crazy ones... 

These are in the mail and on the way from TiKore. 


TiKore Titanium Lug Bolts. Matte finish. by TheChef810, on Flickr


TiKore Titanium Lug Bolts. Matte finish. by TheChef810, on Flickr


TiKore Titanium Lug Bolts. Matte finish. by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

...and we are back. Just over a week out from SEMA and the final finishes are going on the S7. 

Since last time - we are now Stage II+ APR, with the Mobile App (awesome) - Catless Downpipes, Ceramic pads, RS7 Carbon Optics grill, Eurowise Carbon spoiler and some upgraded cooling [email protected]/30/21 PSS installed. Rear window roll call redone in satin black. How she sits this second. 

Untitled by TheChef810, on Flickr


...Currently...car is at vinyl werks getting some touch up on a few vinyl spots. Also adding some "accent" vinyl that is specific to SEMA 2014. I pick the car up tonight. 


From there - two things are left. The Carbon diffuser that is being made from a stock Audi S7 valence, and will be delivered to the car on Sunday at SEMA along with a custom Carbon Fiber key we decided to play around with and make....

Here are some of the mold being made from the stock S7 diffuser and the key. 

Diffuser5 by TheChef810, on Flickr
Diffuser4 by TheChef810, on Flickr
Diffuser3 by TheChef810, on Flickr
Diffuser2 by TheChef810, on Flickr
Diffuser1 by TheChef810, on Flickr
Untitled by TheChef810, on Flickr



...and finally, the last piece. The wheels. These will be a world premiere from HRE and one of 3 new wheels they release at SEMA 2014. Really humbled to have them on the car for the public to see for the first time. 21x10 monoblok...and I will leave it at that for now.... 
Untitled by TheChef810, on Flickr
  by TheChef810, on Flickr


The wheels are being cut today. With powder scheduled also. Hope is to have them in hand Tuesday for install. With a photoshoot scheduled for Wed evening and I leave for Vegas Friday morning - to arrive Saturday evening with a check in of 8am Sunday morning, and one of the first 50 cars staged. 

Will update here over the next week....you can also follow along on my instagram @projectS7 

Cheers.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Can't wait for SEMA.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Can't wait for SEMA.


...and the first wheel is out. The very first wheel ever made of its type. HRE. Pictured raw, 21x10. Monoblok. Going to powder soon. Will be overnighted Monday for midweek install. 

The first glimpses will happen at SEMA on Tuesday the 4th. Til then, ill post macros as I can. Full shots will be released a week from Tuesday. The week following SEMA the car is going to SoCal to be shot by HRE/Lindbergh. 

Untitled by TheChef810, on Flickr


----------

